# 5:3 Syrup Recipe???



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Water is 8 lbs per gallon. So to make 5:3 with 25 lbs of sugar is 15 lbs of water, which is 1 gallon plus 7 pints. But 2 gallons of water is pretty close.


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

And it doesn't have to be exact. The bees never complain.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! This conversation started early this year!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

A pint of water weighs 1 lb. so the easy way to get to 15 lbs of water is to take 2 gallons of water and then remove one pint (2 cups).

Although the mix is not critical. I always run into a volume problem with my feeders if I over do it a smidge here or a tad there. I end up with half a jar of sugar water with no place to put it. I found leaving it on the counter in the kitchen until tomorrow does not go over well with the Mrs.


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

A gallon of water equals 8.33#. So for 25# of sugar add 1 gallon, 3 quarts, 6.3 ounces of water. Get R Done.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

BeeTax said:


> A gallon of water equals 8.33#.


Uhh, you forgot to account for the effect of the ambient temperature on water. :no: Since water volume _expands _with increasing temperature, you cannot specify the _exact _weight of water without specifying a temperature. Here's a reference chart:
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-thermal-properties-d_162.html

:ws:



ralittlefield said:


> Wow! This conversation started early this year!


This year we are having our _water _with a _twist _; a different syrup recipe for every different ambient temperature. :lookout: :lpf:


.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> This year we are having our _water _with a _twist _; a different syrup recipe for every different ambient temperature. :lookout: :lpf:


If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Have I mentioned that it doesn't have to be exact??? I think I said that.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: 5:3 syrup

5/3 = 1.666 or 1.7

3/3 = 1

5:3 = 1.7 : 1
Or, just make a 2:1 syrup

Good luck.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Is it 5:3 for sure 
I was @ 4:2. In the spring and 6:6 in the fall
Easily converted to


> a little this and little that


in spring 
Fall


> a little this and a bit more of that


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

25 pounds of sugar to 15 pints of water.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#ratios


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone


----------

